# booting issue

## xbradx

i spent this afternoon compiling gentoo and from what i've seen so far it is an exceptional distro  :Smile: .

i dual boot with win2k, and i didn't want to fuck up and not be able to get into windows because i've got a lot of school stuff on that partition, so i skipped installing grub and just did 'make bzdisk' when i compiled my kernel. after finishing up the install i tried booting off the disk i made only to realize it was corrupt. i then took my gentoo install cd and booted from that by using root=/dev/hda5. i tried making another bootdisk, but now it's saying the kernel is too large for the disk (why it didn't do this before i don't know). since doing the root=/dev/hda5 thing from the install cd doesn't use my kernel, i can't load modules so my system is pretty much useless.

anyone know how i can get into my system? i'd really appreciate any advice.

----------

## niyogi

well... if you have such a big problem with the boot sectors, you can always boot with the *shudder* windows 2000 cd and go into Recovery Console.  type "fixmbr" and it'll "restore" windows 2000 boot loader

after you do that, you can boot with the gentoo cd and experiment like you were originally doing.  :Very Happy: 

-S

----------

## AutoBot

Well xbradx, I use a bootfloppy I created with syslinux with my customized kernel to boot into gentoo. You may want to try the same  :Smile: 

----------

